# Betta doesn't like light?



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

I got my Betta today and I think he doesn't like his LED light, when I turn it off he started to be more active like earlier (he was resting behind a plant for a while) could it be he doesn't like it or it's too strong? Also I'm looking for a name, is there a separate thread ftor that? Thanks 😊 what tank size does this forum recommend?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Remember that your Betta is new to his habitat. He has gone from a small cup to a "mansion." It may take him a while to acclimate and feel comfortable.

That aside, Betta are shade-loving fish. They do not do well in bright light. Can you post a photo of the entire tank? It may be all you need is some tall plants or surface cover to provide him some shade.

This site doesn't recommend any particular tank size; that is a matter of personal choice, what one can afford and the space one has. There have been no studies to indicate one size is better than the other; it's all a matter of opinion. I've had Betta in everything from one gallon bowls to 150+ aquariums without issues. Personally, I prefer heated and filtered tanks 2.5 gallons and larger. But what is more important than tank size is tank maintenance.

You can ask about names in this thread; just post a clear shot of your boy. Especially one of him flaring.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks like a cute marbled betta! My personal favorite is a 5 gallon, it has enough space for some nice live plants and a good filter. I also have 2 ten gallon tanks, which are quite nice and provide plenty of space, but also means they also take up space too.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

trahana said:


> Looks like a cute marbled betta! My personal favorite is a 5 gallon, it has enough space for some nice live plants and a good filter. I also have 2 ten gallon tanks, which are quite nice and provide plenty of space, but also means they also take up space too.


I agree. I have four 5.5 tanks from PetCo to which I added my own preferences in heater, filter and canopy. They aren't so heavy that you can't put them on an end table.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

My mom wouldn't budge when it came to tank size, as she was one of the many believing the small bowl myth. I had to make do with the size I was allowed, a 1.5 gallon cube at most, so I did. It is filtered and soon to be heated, but its been at a steady 81°F (its super hot). Here is my tank and a pic of him flaring at the camera, constructive criticism is welcomed 😊 Also, I named him Beep.


----------



## breadloaf (Dec 8, 2017)

Unless you have live plants, it's best to keep the light off as your fish acclimates to its new home! And limiting light to 6hrs per day or less can reduce algae growth.

If you keep the tank clean and your fish amused, the 1.5G may do depending on your fish's preferences. Having a larger tank is actually much less work because tank conditions fluctuate less in larger tanks. 2.5G is a good start and it isn't much bigger than the 1.5G!

Your boy looks adorable and I'm glad he has a great home now :smile2:


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the great advice! I tried to exain to her about the nitrogen cycle and ammonia levels, that a smaller tank is MORE work. Many people believe smaller tanks are less work, but in most areas they are more. Just needed to get that out 🙂 Also, would the sounds of my 4 budgies affect Beep? They get pretty loud and they are both in my room 😕 he doesn't seen to bothered?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

More plants would be my suggestion.

Don't let anyone tell you a 1.5 is cruel. Just tell them if you valued their opinion you would have asked for it. ;-) I've seen Betta in a 10-gallon cesspool that would have been much better off in a well-maintained 1.5 gallon. And that's what it's all about: Maintenance and care.

As a former Budgie owner, I know exactly how loud they can be! They shouldn't bother your boy at all.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks! I'm planning a trip to my local pet store to find some better decor. I know he is pretty happy, since I am currently watching him build a bubble nest! I've only had him for ~26 hours


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

Quick update: He is getting a 5.5 gallon 😁


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Jul 8, 2018)

BettaBudgie said:


> My mom wouldn't budge when it came to tank size, as she was one of the many believing the small bowl myth. I had to make do with the size I was allowed, a 1.5 gallon cube at most, so I did. It is filtered and soon to be heated, but its been at a steady 81°F (its super hot). Here is my tank and a pic of him flaring at the camera, constructive criticism is welcomed 😊 Also, I named him Beep.



Now, I do understand that parents want to/ought to call the shots :grin2: , but in terms of cost, my 2.5G bowl came in under a $30 with filter, gravel, and decor. Right now, PetSmart is running a special and the same model as mine but as a 3.5G can be had for $19.99. So, cost shouldn't be a problem if a bigger and healthier tank will save you $$$ for meds and dead fish replacement. 

Anyway, congrats to your pet. :welldone:


----------



## Cawafuoshi (Jul 8, 2018)

trahana said:


> Looks like a cute marbled betta! My personal favorite is a 5 gallon, it has enough space for some nice live plants and a good filter. I also have 2 ten gallon tanks, which are quite nice and provide plenty of space, but also means they also take up space too.


I think what many might underestimate is the additional and total weight of a bigger tank. While I would love a 3.5G and even would there be space for it, I cannot risk the weight put inside that furniture I got to house a tank.


----------



## nyssa (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes, there can be an aquarium light with betta, but ideally dimmed light. If you could get any cheap desklamp like the Lampat desk lamp I bought here, it allows a few types of lighting modes from super bright, to dim, and also from white light to less blinding shades of yellows which could solve your issue. Bright light may irritate betta and make them over-respond by zooming around their tanks and they could hurt themselves.


----------



## BettaBudgie (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a light up humidifier (i use the light only) for my bird's nightlight and the fish. Just barely lights his tank at night though. Here us my new setup: https://youtu.be/b9A0qkpszQI


----------

